# Gallery Search?



## ElRay (Apr 25, 2007)

Is it possible to search the Gallery? I know there's somebody on this forum with a Timtone and I wanted to grab as many pictures as possible because www.timtone.com is gradually fading away.

Ray


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2007)

Go into the actual category that you want to search in, and you'll see the search option in the upper right.


----------



## ElRay (Apr 25, 2007)

Chris said:


> Go into the actual category that you want to search in, and you'll see the search option in the upper right.


I just found that and was coming back here to update/delete my post. I've never been into the Gallery from the main link off the home page, just by clicking on the random pictures that come-up at the bottom left.

Is it possible to add the Gallery as a "main forum" and the actual category as "sub-forums" to the "Advanced Search" page?

Ray


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2007)

Nope. They're two separate searches entirely.


----------

